# rattlesnake rattles



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 26, 2011)

i killed this snake several years ago couldnt find the pics but did have this in the gun cabinet, i dont know if thats 18 and a button or 17 and 2 buttons? whats the record on snake rattles i have never seen that many before.


----------



## swamp hunter (Feb 26, 2011)

Thats Proper. Don,t see many that size.He led a good life. Maybe under the House eatin Rats and Mice.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 26, 2011)

i was doing some mowing in some pines for a lady and had left for lunch and came back and about 150-200 yards down the road i saw what looked like and abnormally large heat spot rising stretched from the white line to the yellow line then it lifted his head and portion of its body and started to head to the ditch and i floorboarded my truck and cut him off and he spooled up and it looked like he could strike me sitten in the truck so i shot him, he was like 6 ft and a couple inches and the part of the road he was on nobody has access to hunt and could have been there unseen for years


----------



## CAL (Feb 26, 2011)

Definitely a big snake and glad it is gone.Got no use for snakes!


----------



## deadend (Feb 26, 2011)

Sweet!  That's 2 more than the biggest I've ever seen.


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 26, 2011)

I have seen 5-6 footers with only 6 or 7 and a button and have seen smaller ones with a 10-12 rattles.

That is probably the largest one I have seen, the other being 15 and a button.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 26, 2011)

Most buttons I've ever seen and I've eatin' a many. Vary rare.


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 26, 2011)

Many yrs ago hunting with bow on a ground blind, had a timber rattler slide in.  I was at full draw with a doe at 20yrds, when I saw the rattler.  Needless to say killed the rattler and the doe was gone.  The timber was 5ft and as big as a soft ball in the middle.  It only had 13 and a button.  Yep you have a monster 18 and button. KODO's  Oh forgot to mention I barbequed him and he was great..Memory's ya gotta love um.........


----------



## coondog96 (Feb 27, 2011)

that thing could make alot of noise with all that shaking off his rear,,,would have made a great mount i bet.


----------



## Magowah (Feb 27, 2011)

I killed a timber rattler 30 years ago.  It had 17 rattles and a button.  Unfortunately, they slid off the dash board of my Ford station wagon down into the defroster vent.  Wish now I had taken the dash out and retrieved them.  They would occasionally rattle when on a rough road.


----------



## RSmith (Feb 28, 2011)

That is an unusually long sting of rattles.They are very uniform from end to end which to me would indicate a mature snake. I guess everybody or area counts rattles differently, not saying anybody is wrong because I knew what you were saying and that is what counts. The way I was taught is the button is part of the last rattle and the first one there is still green and would be the next new rattle when he sheds next. So I would say 17 rattles, which is 5 longer than any I have personally seen.
 The woods at home are fairly thick so a long string is unusual, dad killed one in the early 70's that was 7'3" and he only had about 6.


----------



## rvick (Mar 10, 2011)

have seen guys link rattles together by slipping one over the other, hard to tell without looking real close


----------



## Deepcreekdawg (Mar 15, 2011)

living and farming in sw georgia I have seen my share of big diamondback but I have never seen one with that many rattles. Hold on to that one might not never see one like that again.


----------



## ts602 (Mar 21, 2011)

I killed one with 12 rattlers and a button,but have never seen one that big.


----------



## caseyjonespoole (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is the biggest we've killed.  they both were around 6' and fat.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 7, 2011)

That is the biggest I have ever seen, how big was the snake they came on? And for you folks that cook rattlers, how do you deal with all the bones? I'd like to be able to fillet them, but haven't had any luck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> That is the biggest I have ever seen, how big was the snake they came on? And for you folks that cook rattlers, how do you deal with all the bones? I'd like to be able to fillet them, but haven't had any luck.





Like this. You want your knife to be sharp as a straight razor. Recognize this blade?


----------



## p_foster07 (Apr 8, 2011)

Killed a 36 inch copperhead scouting for turkeys. If i would have taken another step, he would have messed me up.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 8, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> That is the biggest I have ever seen, how big was the snake they came on? And for you folks that cook rattlers, how do you deal with all the bones? I'd like to be able to fillet them, but haven't had any luck.



I don't filet them.  Just cut across the spine and fry them up.  The meat pulls right off the ribs...GREAT eating!


----------



## david w. (Apr 9, 2011)

I treid to eat some before,but it was just to much bones for me.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Like this. You want your knife to be sharp as a straight razor. Recognize this blade?


That one of Raleigh's knives?


dawg2 said:


> I don't filet them.  Just cut across the spine and fry them up.  The meat pulls right off the ribs...GREAT eating!


Thats what I have done too, but the meat never fell off the bones..


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 10, 2011)

rvick said:


> have seen guys link rattles together by slipping one over the other, hard to tell without looking real close



WOW, I see it, that photo is a FAKE


Seriously brother, that is a Monster rattle and I hope I NEVER see one like that!  Well maybe I would like to see one before I step on it!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Apr 10, 2011)

its not a fake, he was a lil over 6 ft and extremely fat from end to end, to rvick if you ever want to inspect them closely im thru thomas co weekly and will gladly let you inspect them, just pm me


----------



## redtail (Apr 11, 2011)

friend of mine killed a huge timber, told me it had 6 and a button. He was counting part of the last rattle where it had been broken off as a button. I think a lot of people do. the button is what its born with and usually gets broken off if the snake has much age. That there is a beauty. I've heard tales about that many rattles but thats the first one I've saw.


----------



## Son (Apr 11, 2011)

My biggest diamondback was 7 feet to the inch. Palm River near Tampa in the 70's.  A friend and I killed two in Osceola Co Fl, Bull Creek that measured 6' 8" with the heads shot off. And none had that many rattles. Most rattles I've counted on snakes I've killed was about 12 or so.


----------



## biker13 (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't they get a new rattle each time they shed the skin?


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 27, 2011)

Boone and Crockett class rattles there...they usually break off before they get that long.


----------



## Quail man (Jul 4, 2011)

last year i killed 2 in a corn field a week apart, both were right at 5 foot 2, both timber rattlers, both about 3 inches across, one had 8 and a button, and one 17 and a button, biggest id ever seen, last friday, my deddy killed one that had 15 and a button but wasent but 4 and a half feet , weve probley killed 25 timbers 30 cottonmouthes and three copperheads in the 5 years on our 45 acre farm


----------



## Hammack (Jul 10, 2011)

This is the biggest that I have seen in some time.  He was killed in Early county by one of my gin employees while pulling weeds for a farmer after work.  Measured right at 7.5ft and was wide as my boot thru the mid section.  had 14 rattles and a button.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2011)

Hammack said:


> This is the biggest that I have seen in some time.  He was killed in Early county by one of my gin employees while pulling weeds for a farmer after work.  Measured right at 7.5ft and was wide as my boot thru the mid section.  had 14 rattles and a button.





Yessir, Jackson, that is one mighty big diamondback.


----------



## carver (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's a pic. of my dad in Jan. '69 with 2 that he killed while rabbit hunting.My dads 6ft. tall.


----------



## joedublin (Jul 21, 2011)

The first one I killed on my Whigham, Georgia hunting lease was six and a half feet long with 12 rattles...just 1/4 mile from the every January Whighan rattlesnake roundup event.


----------



## GA CHEROKEE (Aug 3, 2011)

goodness


----------

